# usasma



## jcgriff2

Please keep usasma in your prayers -- John had a heart attack about a week ago and is now resting at his Connecticut home. 

He told me he will be out for the next few weeks, but will get on the air when he can.

Thank you . . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Stu_computer

best wishes John, and not that it's important but did you really tell jcgriff2 he can use your parking space while your away?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Our thoughts and best wishes are with you, John. Take it easy.


----------



## Glaswegian

Sorry to hear that - my best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Dunedin

I too am so sorry to hear that

Take it easy and get well soon.


----------



## speedster123

*best wishes* :wave:


----------



## Old Rich

Best wishes for a rapid and full recovery John.


----------



## WereBo

Sorry to hear about that John, my heartiest best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## Wrench97

Best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jason09

I will be hoping and praying you recover well John!


----------



## grimx133

Take it easy and concentrate on getting well eh.


----------



## Lord Sirian

Hope you get better soon John. I'm sure everyone's best wishes are with you.


----------



## JohnthePilot

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## vladimirb

Best wishes John. I hope you will recover very soon.


----------



## Coolfreak

My prayers and thoughts go out to you.


----------



## McNinja

I hope the doctors can debug you soon!

Best wishes John!


----------



## DonaldG

God Bless, John - in our prayers


----------



## carsey

Best wishes from me too. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## usasma

Thanks to all of you for the kind thoughts and wishes! I'm truly touched!

The heart attack is over, but it's effects will linger on for a while - but I'm able to at least get online and get a bit of work done.

Thanks again!


----------



## WereBo

It's great to see you're on the mend USASMA, welcome back :wave:


----------



## Old Rich

Great to see you back!! Take care!


----------



## Coolfreak

Happy you have to you back!

Take it easy for awhile!


----------



## Tumbleweed36

Great to have you back with us. Go slow for now and don't overdo it.


----------



## Engineer Babar

Nice that you are Back again.. May ALLAH be with you..

Take care a lot..


----------



## McNinja

Glad to hear you busy again John, lol. 

I hope you stay healthy for many decades to come!


----------



## Dunedin

I too am glad to hear you are recovering well.

Please take it easy and follow doctor`s orders :smile:

.


----------



## jenae

Hi, I hope you recover about 2 months ago I had a night that worried me, could not get my breath and had pain in my chest, ended up in hospital for a few days turned out I too had suffered a heart attack. We simple need to take care of ourselves, I am a big man over 125 kg and the doctors told my wife I need to lose weight and do some exercise, sadly neither has yet happened, I hope to get something going soon or I will be gone. :grin:


----------



## Engineer Babar

jenae said:


> Hi, I hope you recover about 2 months ago I had a night that worried me, could not get my breath and had pain in my chest, ended up in hospital for a few days turned out I too had suffered a heart attack. We simple need to take care of ourselves, I am a big man over 125 kg and the doctors told my wife I need to lose weight and do some exercise, sadly neither has yet happened, I hope to get something going soon or I will be gone. :grin:


Oh yeah Jenae... you should must reduce your weight.. It is the home of many diseases..


----------



## Done_Fishin

I'm late to the party but relieved to find you on the mend. Take it easy and don't start running back to work before you can walk .. 

as for jenae, what can we say, ignoring doc's advice like that means that he is not keen on staying around in spite of all that TSF has to offer :grin: 
My friend start to do something quick, every day wasted is another nail in the coffin .. think about it!!
:wave:


----------



## Glaswegian

Glad to hear you are on the mend John. I'm sure you know what you need to do...


----------



## jcgriff2

Welcome back, John.


----------



## sandman55

Good to see you are back usasma I hope you fully recover soon :sayyes:


----------

